# هام جداً ، لجميع مهندسين الميكاترونكس !!



## طالب ميكاترونكس (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أنا طالب مبتعث إن شاء الله لأمريكا لدراسة تخصص الهندسه ..

ولحد الأن لم أقرر بعد ، هل سأدرس هندسة ميكاترونكس أم هندسة ميكانيكة ..
ولكن ميولي و إهتماماتي ، تجبرني على إختياري المياكترونكس ..


فما أود الحديث عنه .. وكونكم [ أهل خبره ] .. فلدي بعض الطلبات و الأسئلة ..

هل دراسة تخصص الميكاترونكس تعتبره صعبة ، الحمدلله أنا طالب مجتهد ومثابر ولكن الجميع أحبطني بخصوص الصعوبة و أكدوا لي بأن أغلب الطلبه ! يخرجون من الجامعه فالسنه الثانية لهذا التخصص :18:

ثانياً ، لدي فكرة عن التخصص .. كوني سأدرس نظم الدفع بالزيت المضغوط والهواء المضغوط .. و أيضا سأدرس الـ plc والـ cnc ونظم الروبوتات .. 
ولكن أود تفصيلاً أكثر لما سأدرسه في الجامعة .. 

ثانياً ما الأفضل لي ، كوني أريد شهادة الباكلريوس .. 
هل أدرس المياكنيك أم الميكاترونكس ، نظراً لمتطلبات سوقنا العربي... ​


----------



## mnci (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بالتوفيق
.............................................


----------



## زرقة السماء (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله ..

أنا اول ما دخلت هذا القسم أيضا أخبروني بصعوبة القسم و أن الكثير يخرجون منه و .. الخ

و لكن عن تجربة لا يوجد شي صعب على المجتهد أبدا ... و القاعدة تقول اذا كان هنالك من يستطيع ان يفعل شياء فأنا استطيع فعل نفس الشي اذا تعلمت ذالك :63:..
أهم شي هو التركيز ف الدراسة و عدم الحفظ فقط .... يعني القاعدة الثانية تقول اذا لم تعرف شيئا فسئل و لا تخجل من السؤال أبدا لانه نصف الاجابه :20:...و حاول القيام بالكثير من التجارب .... لان هذه الفترة هي أفضل فترة للتعليم الجامعي يعني متفرغ تمام بدون مسئوليات .... أذا كنت تريد المزيد من النصائح فلدي المزيد ...:85:

و اهم نصيحة راقب الله ف السر و العلن و اعلم انك هنالك لا تعكس نفسك او اهلك أو وطنك بل تعكس العرب بشكل عام .... فاجتهد و أعكس صورة جيدة عنا جميعا... تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## طالب ميكاترونكس (7 سبتمبر 2009)

أشكركم جميعاً على الردود المشجّعه .. 

أختي زرقة السماء ، أنار الله جميع دروبك ووفقك لما تحبين .. وجعلك أيامك كالسماء في يوم صافٍ  بلا سحب ولا غمام ..

وبخصوص النصائح ، فـ أنا في أمس الحاجه إليها كونك متعمقه في هذا القسم [ الميكاترونكس ] 

أنا لدي أساسيات التخصص هذا ، بمعنى أن لدي فكرة مبدئية عنه .. 

1- النيومتك 
2- الهايدرولك 
3- الـ PLC 
4- الـ CNC 
5- الروبوتكس 

كما لدي خبرة جيده في برنامج الرسم الهندسي ، AutoCAD
ولكنني متعطش لنصائح الخبراء أمثالك .. 

ف أتمنى أن لا تبخلي علي بخبرتك .. 

تقبلي تحياتي ..


----------



## زرقة السماء (7 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي أنا لست خبيرة كبيرة فلا زلت طالبة و لم اتخرج بعد ....
يبدو ان لديك الكثير من الخبرة ف مجالات متعددة تؤهلك ان تبدأ ف تخصصك و انت مطمئن البال ... الكثير ممن يدخلون الهندسة تكون لديهم خبرة قليلة جدا ف هذا المجال و لكن مع الايام تتطور المهارات ... تطور المهارات لا تحتاج الى الحفظ و النظر ف الكتب بل تحتاج الى ربط بين ماتدرس لان علم الميكاترونكس متشعب جدا و لكي تبدع فبه لابد من الربط بين المواد المدروسة و العمل الجاد ع مشاريع مختلفة...
و كما قلت لك سابقا لديك الكثير من الخبرة مقارنة بغيرك و التى ستساعدك مع الايام ف صقل الخبرة ...و للمزيد من الخبرة حاول التدرب ف الاجازات السنوية ف شركات مختلفة أو مصانع لصقل الخبرة ...

ما نوع المعلومات التى تريدها بالضبط هل هي ف الدراسة الجامعية بشكل عام أم ف الميكاترونكس بشكل خاص ؟


----------



## طالب ميكاترونكس (7 سبتمبر 2009)

أختي ، و إن كنتي ستصفينني بالمتطلب .. 

ولكنني متعطش لجميع المعلومات التي تملكينها ..

بخصوص الدراسة الجامعية ، و أيضا فالميكاترونكس .. 

و أنا حالياً سأذهب لصلاة العشاء و سأدعو لك عن ظهر غيب ..


----------



## زرقة السماء (7 سبتمبر 2009)

طالب ميكاترونكس قال:


> أختي ، و إن كنتي ستصفينني بالمتطلب ..
> 
> ولكنني متعطش لجميع المعلومات التي تملكينها ..
> 
> ...



شكر لك أخي ...أنا فعلا بحاجة الى الدعاء ....

لا أبدا أخي أنا أحب أن افيد الاخرين بخبرتي و يتجنبو الاخطاء و العثرات التى صادفتها أثناء دراستى الجامعية ... 


أولا عن الدراسة الجامعية ...

أنا ادرس ف بلدي يعني غير تمام عن الدراسة ف الخارج بلد عربي مسلم ... و لكن ربما القاسم المشترك هنا اللغة و البعد عن البيت ... يعني هنالك الحياة ستكون أصعب لك لا أم تجهزلك كل شي و لا أب يلبي طلباتك .. ستعتمد ع نفسك ف كل شي لذالك اختر الصحبة الصالحة بعيد هن التعصب المذهبي أو العرقي أو الطائفي ....الخ.

أسئل لا تخجل أبدا من السؤال اذا كانت لغتك ضعيفة ستحسسن ... و قد نصحنا يومنا دكتور أن نسئل و ان ا نخجل ابدا من السؤال و لا نخجل من ان يقال عنا اغبيا لا يهم ماذا يقال المهم أن نتعلم ... و عندما طبقت هذه النصحيحة و بت أسئل تحسن مستواي كثير بالرغم من اني كنت ابذل نفس المجهود ...

أنتبه ف المحاضرة جيدا و لا تقل سافهم لاحقا لان ما ستفهمة الان ف نصف ساعة ستفهمة وحدك ع الاقل ف اربع ساعات واذا لم تفهم فسئل .:20:

راجع دروسك اول بأول و اسئل اول بأول و استفد من خبرات الاخرين . لان اللقاء الاول يعكس شخصيتك بالاخرين فلا تفرط فيه.

اسئل اي شخص ف الخارج ليفيدك عن الدراسة أكثر إسئل عن المميزات التى تمنحها الجامعة ... إسئل الدكاترة المتعاونين عن طرق لتصقل بها مهاراتك شارك ف الورش و الدورات المفيدة و لكن لا تجعلها تؤثر ع دراستك،شارك ف عمل بحوث مع المحاضرين و فعلا ستجد هنالك الكثيرين لتستفيد من خبرتهم .

الدراسة الجامعية ذاتيه يعني لا تعتمد فقط ع الكتاب اذهب الى المكتبة و راجع المكتبة دائما وزود نفسك بالمعلومات و اذهب الى مدرسيك و ناقشهم أو ناقشهم ف القاعات و لا تجعل لديك اي معلومه غامضة أجعل كل شي واضح 

أهتم بدينك و بصلاتك و و ابق دائما ع الاستغفار.

تعامل مع الجميع بتساوي من غير حقد أو حسد أو كرة 

أحذر ف كل شي تقوم به ... لان الحذر واجب و هنالك ستجد جميع الانواع من الناس ...:19:

و نصيحة ممن درسو ف الخارج أو سافرو الى هنالك حاول ان لا تخرج بعد المغرب من المنزل ...:82:

أذا مثلا وجدت من دكتورا أو طالب تعصبا ضد المسلمين فتعامل معه بحكمة و فقا للاية الكريمة " سورة فصلت الآية 34 : {وَلَا تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَلَا السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ} 

هذا بالنسبة للدراسة لاجامعية بشكل عام .

أما الميكاترونكس و بما أنني ادرس ف بلد عربي فلن اقدر ع ان اوفيك حقوقها كاملة يعني بالتقريب 30% عملي فقط و الباقي نظري كما انني ليست لدي الخبرة الكبيرة بها ... 

بالنسبة لدينا درسنا ف البداية الرياصيات حتى مللنا منه يعني ما يقارب 5 كورسات رياضيات
درسنا كورسين ف الفيزياء ، فيزياء 1 و فيزياء2
كورس كيمياء
كورسين برمجة c++ و جافا
و درسنا ايضا الميكروكنترولر و تحليل الدوائر الالكترونية و الالكترونيات و المحركات و الطاقة و التحكم المنطقي باستخدام البوابات ... هذا من قسم الكهرباء و الالكترونيات
أما من الميكانيكا فدرسنا اسس الميكانيكا و الموائع و خواص المواد و القياسات و المتحسسات 
و ايضا درسنا التحكم و النمذجة و المحاكاة , و نظام الالات الميكانيكية و الرسم الهندسي ..

هذا بشكل عام ما درسناة حتى الان يعني تقريبا ثلاثة ارباع ما يجب ان نتعلمة ف الميكاترنكس ... يجب ان يكون طموحك كبيرا لتواصل مشوار الدراسة لتحصل ع الماستر و الدكتوراة

لا يمكن ان اخبرك بخبرة اربع سنوات هنا و لكن هذا مختصر مالدي ..و اذا اردت استفسارا معينا ف أي شي فلدي استعداد ان اجيبك عنه اذا كنت لدي معرفة بذالك ...وتاكد أحب ذلك

راجع المنتدى و ابحث ف القسم ستجد مواضيع كثيرة عن الميكاترونكس ...

و أتمنى ان لا تكون مللت :9:

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله ف درب الهندسة الممتع


----------



## طالب ميكاترونكس (7 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله .. 
وفيتي وكفيتي جزاك الله خيراً !! 

نصحتني فالدراسه وفالحياة فالخارج .. أشكرك ..

بخصوص الدراسة الجامعية ، ما أكثر مساق وجدتي صعوبةً فيه ؟ 
للعلم ، أنا أميل للكيمياء بشكل كبير جداً ! فلن أجد صعوبة إن شاء الله 

بالتفصيل اللذي وضعته ، لا أجد في تخصص الميكاترونكس تلك الصعوبة التي يصفونها به ! 

أشكرك من صميم قلبي .. 

و أتمنى من الأخرين إحياء الموضوع بخبراتهم


----------



## زرقة السماء (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان لا تكون مللت من التفصيلات لقد كتبت قصة طويلة ..

المسار الذي تجتهد فيه سهل و الذي لا تجتهد فيه صعب .... هذا كل شي ...و يعتمد ايضا ع المحاضر و اسلوبة ف الشرح


----------



## طيف إنسان (15 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

جزاكم الله خيرا افدتمونا كثيرا


----------



## Hash (16 يناير 2010)

الله يوفقك يا أخي ,
أنا أدرس الميكاترونكس حاليا في ألمانيا و و لا أعتقد أنها بالغة الصعوبةز
لا توجد دراسة سهلة و لكن هذا يعتمد على ميولك و حبك للتخصصز
في البداية الميكاترونكس ستكون قريبة من الميكانيك و لكن كلما تقدمت أكثر سوف تدمج مع الكهرباء و التحكم الألي ثم مع الروبوتكس ثم أنظمة الميكاترونكس المتقدمة و بي ال سي .
لذا لا أرى ان هناك اي داع للقلقو مع العلم ان الميكانيك أكثر وضوحا لأن كل شيء مرئي فيها أما الميكاترونكس فسوف تتعامل مع إشارات مخزنة و منتقلة و لها تأثير مرئي.
أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------

